# butterflies on live edge walnut slab



## Shozzy (Aug 27, 2013)

hey everyone. Looking for some honest opinions on a live edge walnut slab I have. Both ends have a decent size split about 14" long. The slab was cut by a family friend, it has been kiln dried and stored properly for several years. I am going to butterfly these splits but can't decide on 2 or 3 butterflies on each end. I have attached a photo of the slab with my paper butterfly templates, one with 2 per and another with three, thoughts/preferences please! Also the slab is just over 1.5 inch thick, how thick would you recommend? I've never used them before. I have narrowed it down to two choices for wood, maple, (curly or not?), or some yew wood I have, I am limited to 1/2" deep for the yew. the slab is unfinished it was just wiped with mineral spirits in the photos, it will either become the top of a bench or hall table when finished. thanks for all the help


----------



## Tabletop (May 9, 2016)

Beautiful piece of wood! Count one vote for 3 bow ties. I'm no expert on them but from what I've read they don't have to be that deep. 1/2" sounds good for the job. I've read where some use 1/4 ties but I guess it depends on the wood and the size of the crack. I'm sure some real experts on the subject will give you much better advice. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

I would use 3 per end, I think 1/2 deep would be acceptable that slab. good luck.

nightguy in 3,2,


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Those are some HUGE cracks.

Butterflies, yes, but I might also consider a recessed bolt on the underside (like they join coutertops with).

Are you going to fill with epoxy?

Be prepared for it to continue moving.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I think three would look better, as well.


----------



## Halc (Jan 5, 2014)

I think an odd number is usually more pleasing to the eye, so I would use three. With three there would be less open space between butterflies than there would be with two. It's a little more work, but I don't think you would regret it when the project is finished.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I like 3 as well.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I too am going with three as the count. I would however make them all a bit longer. They look just a shade short, like an additional 3/16 maybe 1/4.


----------



## Shozzy (Aug 27, 2013)

thanks everyone, three it is!


----------



## GregTP (Oct 26, 2015)

Another vote for three. Definitely go with the progressively diminishing size for each, your mock up looks great.


----------



## Shozzy (Aug 27, 2013)

Took forever to get going but finally completed it. Had a welder friend make the legs.


----------

